# PC to TV Duplicate Monitor Display



## GETSUGATENSHOUX (Jul 31, 2008)

Wasn't sure where to post this one but I did it here. I'm hooking up my PC to my TV but I've encountered a problem. It seems that the edges are being cut off by a good inch or so. I've gone through both my PC and Graphic cards Resolutions and Aspect fixes but it doesn't seem to work, nor does changing my 'screen format' on my TV. At least not in the combinations that I have tried. If anyone can help me out or point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it, spent 5hours on this already =(

PC Info:
Windows 7(64bit)
9GB Ram
i7
Nvidia GeForce GTS 450

TV Info:
Panasonic 42" Viera C2 Series Plasma - TC-P42C2
(hit the full description)


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*post self-removed. self stupidity to blame. see post below :doh:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Native resolution on that TV is 1,024 x 768. Try that resolution first so you can rule out whether it's a resolution issue or a picture setting issue.

Also, what kind of connection are you using?


----------



## GETSUGATENSHOUX (Jul 31, 2008)

I have tried the native resolution and that was not the issue. I am using HDMI connection.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

According to the manual there are two different ways to tweak the zoom & stretch of the image, but it sounds like you already tried them. Otherwise it'd be pretty sensible that the answer would be found there. I suppose it's also possible that your TV will only accept 720 or 1080 over HDMI without problems. It might be worth checking that EDID is getting passed between your computer and monitor. If it is, the display properties should list the TV as the output monitor. If EDID isn't getting passed, funny things can happen. That'll normally only be a problem if there's a receiver or something between them and it's not a straight signal. –Good luck, I'm all out of advice!


----------



## GETSUGATENSHOUX (Jul 31, 2008)

Well thanks for your time! =) I will just have to deal with it.


----------

